# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  برشلونة  *'اتلتيك  بلباو  مباااااشر

## Jazrawy

*برشلونة  * أتلتيكو  بلباو  
السوبر  الاسباني  / الإياب  

رابط  مباشر  بدون  تقطيع  

رابط يوتيوب 

برشلونة و أتلتيكو بلباو 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EKqdhSlWMTo#action=share

م.العمده /ركن مريخاب  اونلاين واتساب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هاردلك عثلاوى تعيش وتاخد غيرا 
انتهاء المباراه تعادليه بهدف لكل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*http://www.sportakhbar.com/latest-sp...ws/149668.html
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلينا نكف العين
جبنا السداسية المرة الفاتت خبتونا عين تاني 3 سنين ماشمينا عافية

كفانا 5 بطولات بس
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بالامس فشلونه لم تخيب ظنى
ومازالو يمارسون العك الكروى
ههههههه ههههههههههاى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لم استطيع ان احصى عدد الاهداف التى ولجت شباك فشلونه
فى اخر 4مواجهات
احتاج الى احد ابناء الملك ليحصى معى
                        	*

----------

